# Meeting for afternoon tea, women TTC in London



## angelique (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello, 
Would some women who are TTC like to have afternoon tea in London? 

It would be nice to arrange this for some time in the next few months , it may take the pressure from some of us who have tried and still trying.....
Any suggestions would be great. 
 
Angelique


----------



## The Hobnobbing Queen (Jul 4, 2007)

That would be really nice. Could we do it on a weekend?


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Angelique, count me in, specially if there might be a bit of cake involved!  

Beegey xx


----------



## The Hobnobbing Queen (Jul 4, 2007)

oh dear, i've eaten a lot of carrot cake today, - but it was sooooooo nice


----------



## angelique (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,
You can handle cake! that is brilliant. So ladies, we can meet whenever and wherever it suits most. As long as there is enough cake to feed us. Does anyone know where we can get lots of good cake?
However, it will take more than cake to get us pregnant but its good to start somewhere!
Anyone else who wants to join us should not be shy. I think that there are plenty of women in need of support.

Go for cake  ladies..........


----------



## feistygirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi 

I'm not one to turn down the offer of cake so count me in! 

Which part of London do you want to meet in? Is central best for everyone - will put thinking cap on to see if I can think of somewhere with good cake

al xx


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

May I suggest either a Maison Blanc or Paul for tea and cake? They do yummy French cake but maybe too small if there are a few of us. West End/City good for me, but can get anywhere really. Carluccio's do surprisingly good cake too. Am I sounding a bit like a cake obsessed fiend  ?!

Got any dates in mind?

Beegey x


----------



## angelique (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,
Looks like we have enough for a table. How about meeting in either Covent Garden, St Christopher's Place or chelsea area... What do people prefer? Are people going away in August, I suppose some of you will want to get some acceptable summer sun somewhere other that London.

I like cake full stop.


----------



## Carol 36 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hiya all

I would like to join in with you all, if not too late in replying. 

Sounds a lovely idea
xx


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

St Chris' Place sounds good for me, any time after this week, but as I said before, I can be flexible. My pref would also be during the week as west end so busy at the weekend, but I understand that people work during the day.

Will be sure to wear elasticated waistband


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

If it is in the week I would love to join you if you don't have too many already?

Tracey


----------



## pinkcupcake (Jul 12, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE THAT (IF ITS OK 4 NEW COMERS - TO COME ALONG) WHERE IN LONDON DO U THINK IT WUD BE?

VIKKI


----------



## angelique (Jul 8, 2008)

Ladies we need to make a date, we can do the first cake stop in the week and the next one a weekend. Does that sound okay?javascript:void(0);

Is 3.30 a good time or 4.30?
How about St Christopher's Place? Car
Would a Thursday be a good day for most (please say if it is not)
How about the last week of July?

so far..
Vikki, Tracey, Beegey, Carol, Feistygirl, Jess and Angelique. ( Have i missed anyone out, sorry if I have, please add your name to the list) 

Angelique


----------



## Emily_2007 (Jun 28, 2007)

I would love to join you ladies. I may be in the first week of my 2ww, so i am not sure how i will feel, but would love to try and join you. Either times would suit me on Thursday (31st?)
Emily x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

4.30 on Thursday (31st?)would be best for me but I could do 3.30 if that is best for everyone else.


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

I am very happy with 4.30 on that Thurs 31st, could also do an hour later. Thanks for being dynamic Angelique! xx


----------



## Carol 36 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

31st would be good for me as well. The place is it St Christophers place off oxford st or is that the name of the place we are going to!!!

Really look forward to meeting you all.

Carol  to all


----------



## angelique (Jul 8, 2008)

Well,
Thursday 31 July, say 3.30/4.00 pm?
Who's in?


----------



## feistygirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi

31st July is great for me too. St Christopher's place is lovely!

Thanks for organising this Angelique!

much love

Al x


----------



## Carol 36 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yep definately count me in, I can make for just after 4.00pm

Thanks very much for organising this.
xx


----------



## angelique (Jul 8, 2008)

So 4.00 pm 31 July. Anyone can be there a little earlier or later. I will try to grab some tables.
Carluccio's has a lovely outdoor area if the weather is nice. But also nice inside if it rains. Everyone okay with that?
It will be lovely to meet. 
If there are some of you who want to organize a weekend afternoon tea then we can arrange this next time. I understand that not everyone will have the same available time. 
We have done pretty well to organize a first time and date. Well done girls.
How will we recognize one another?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

You will recognise me as my pic is in my posts.  Shall we all carry something? I can't think of what!
So Carluccio's, St Christopher's place at 4ish then.

Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## The Hobnobbing Queen (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi all, sorry i work mon-fri, hope to join you next time


----------



## angelique (Jul 8, 2008)

sorry Jess,
We can organize a weekend tea or even lunch in the future.. would not want you to miss out on a gathering. I hope that we can meet up another time.
best wishes Angelique


----------



## Carol 36 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ahh that's a shame Jess, I work too Mon-Fri but I am just down the road to the meeting point, so am going to skive off early.

I'm sure we can sort another date out soon for a weekend.

The rest of the ladies look forward to seeing you all very soon.
xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm going to skive off too as I only work half hour away!


----------



## The Hobnobbing Queen (Jul 4, 2007)

hmmm, hadn't thought of skiving. How long do you think you'll be there for? I'm sure i could finish work a bit early


----------



## angelique (Jul 8, 2008)

I hope to see you all on 31 July. Around 4 It will be lovely.
For those who are not sure of directions, St Christopher's PLace is behind Oxford Street There is a small square with a few restaurants, I think there is the shop Jigsaw and a water feature. Carluccio's is visible with an outdoor terrace. I need to think of something to place on the table.
I can't wait to meet up.
Best wishes to all of you


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Sorry to barge in to your post but there is another group of us meeting up in Victoria on the 30th July (donor egg/sperm) and we are wearing orange ribbons to help us recognise ourselves-just a thought  

Have a fabulous time

Larkles
xx


----------



## Emily_2007 (Jun 28, 2007)

I am still planning on coming on Thursday 31st, but ET will probably be on Monday 28th. So if you can include me in the numbers and i will let you know the day before if I am not feeling up to it. 
Looking forward to it.
Emily x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Emily - I've heard that eating cake can improve the chances of implantation!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carol 36 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi all

Looking forward to our meet up next week. Hope you are all having a good week.

Jess are you going to do an early skive and join us?

Good luck Emily for Monday   

Tracey great comment about cake, I think best we all have lots of yummy cake.
xxx


----------



## angelique (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello All,
: Good Luck Emily for Monday 

: Great that some of you girls can break away from work and come to this cake party 

I am having a pretty simple week and preparing my body for my next IVF in August.
Looking forward to catching up with everyone in person.    
Angelique


----------



## The Hobnobbing Queen (Jul 4, 2007)

Yep, i'm pretty sure i'm going to be able to make it, - it may be 4.30pm though. Have eaten so much cr*p recently may have to only be drinking water - unless there's carrot cake or maybe chocolate fudge cake.


----------



## The Hobnobbing Queen (Jul 4, 2007)

Angelique - just a thought. Have you booked a table or anything & if so, is it under your name? (so i know where to come and don't end up trying to barge in on someone else's tea and cake session)


----------



## alexj (May 29, 2008)

I would like to come too!  I am a total newbie to the site but have been thru 4 IUIs and 1 IVF.  Am having FET with last 2 embies tomorrow - can't do anything else but wait and eat cake  .  Am really keen to meet people and not feel so alone with all this stuff!


----------



## Carol 36 (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome Alex

Look forward to meeting you on Thursday over tea and cake
xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi all, 

I'll try to make this if I'm not away by then....

Tx


----------



## feistygirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck for Monday Emily! We'll be thinking of you!  

Hi Alex - I'm another Alex (Al) - will be great to meet you

Can't wait to meet everyone - looking forward to next week! 

Take care

Al x


----------



## angelique (Jul 8, 2008)

I rang Carluccio's they do not take bookings for afternoon tea, I was told that it would be ok to get a table at that time!
I can get there a bit earlier to secure tables, there are about 10 of us. It may have to be inside for that many seats. What do people think?
Angelique


----------



## cheese&amp;pockle (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello,

I would like to join you if it is not too late to ask.  I work round the corner and have a meeting at 4pm which hopefully will finish at 5pm - I might be a bit late but would love to join you all if I can.

xxx


----------



## Carol 36 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hiya Babyflint

I am sure we will still be there. Look forward to meeting you.

As long as we are all sitting together I'm sure no will mind inside or out. Thanks Angelique brilliant organising this.

See you all on Thursday.
xx


----------



## Delia_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi girls

Mind if I join you too?

Angelique thanks for organising. I had offered to arrange a meet on the London Girls TTC thread but you beat me to it. 

As I offered I will start a new thread for another meet later on in September as well. We can never have too many   The last one we had in May was really good.

Look forward to seeing old and new faces next week

Nat xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

We never did agree how we will recognise each other.  Any ideas?


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Shall we sit in a corner? Cant imagine there will be that many tables of ten in carluccios late afternoon on a Thursday.

Or we could all dress up as clowns? Or cowgirls? Think I still have a pink feather boa somewhere from my hen party... 

Anyone got any sensible suggestions?! Really looking forward to it x


----------



## angelique (Jul 8, 2008)

Beegey, you are so funny, I was in stitches, I love your suggestions on dress code. 
As someone suggested in a post maybe a coloured ribbon/clothing. I am okay to just take a lucky guess when sitting at a table. Maybe they could put all the cakes on our table because we need it more than anyone else!

xx


----------



## The Hobnobbing Queen (Jul 4, 2007)

i think we should all wear wedding hats or fascinators. Then no-one will be able to miss us. Alternatively i've still got a dressing up box and have some fab fairy wings


----------



## Carol 36 (Jul 1, 2008)

How about we choose a colour to wear ? Or all bring a flower with them and we can put them together to make a bunch for someone to take home. Just a thought!!!

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Carol, I love that idea.  I will definately bring a flower.


----------



## angelique (Jul 8, 2008)

Flowers it is then!
For those who can't get fresh flowers can maybe wear a fake flower in their hair, on their clothes or on their bag.
Looking forward to this event
Angelique


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Yippee! A bit of fancy dress after all. Will wear flowers, hold flowers and sniff flowers. Does anyone have an eye catching handbag/purse to put on the table as well? Do wish I had a floral fascinator...Really looking forward to seeing you all and popping into topshop if I am feeling brave enough!


----------



## Delia_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Will dig a flower out from somewhere!

Nat xxx


----------



## Delia_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Angelique

Thank you so much for organising this afternoon. I had a lovely time catching up with old faces and meeting new ones.

Hope you all got home OK

Look forward to seeing you all in September

Nat xxx


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi All,

Yes, thanks Angelique, was really lovely to see you all, albeit somewhat briefly ( )

Best of luck to all those cycling now and fingers crossed for us Sept cyclers! Hope to see many of you next time too.

Ate far too much lemon tart   v good though   

Beegey xx


----------



## Carol 36 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Ladies

A big thank you to Angelique, hope you got the flowers home ok!!!

Good luck with all your cycles, looking forward to hearing all your news as it happens.

Take care
Carol x


----------



## Delia_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Just a thought

For anyone who is new, we normally chat on the London Girls TTC thread. If you fancy come and join us there. Here is the link:

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146525.285

Nat xxx


----------



## The Hobnobbing Queen (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for organising Angelique,

Really enjoyed meeting up., 

Have a lovely weekend

Jess


----------

